# Which types are the most child like?



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm an ISTP and I still have my inner child as part of my personality. I heard that INTPs have this too. Maybe it's a Ti thing?


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

sniperpanda said:


> I'm an ISTP and I still have my inner child as part of my personality. I heard that INTPs have this too. Maybe it's a Ti thing?


I think it would be more of an inferior Fe thing actually.


----------



## NothingHere (Apr 18, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I think it would be more of an inferior Fe thing actually.


Yea maybe but I think ESTPs might have it too.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Inner child? I'm a man child.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ESTJs. We're the cuddliest sons of bitches you ever met.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting question. I don't have an inner child; I have an outer child and an inner adult that's always suppressed by my outer childness... though I doubt that has much to do with my type.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

INFPs.

I'd say INTJs are the furthest thing from child-like. I cannot tell you how many times I look at people and think 'grow the hell up.'


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I'm INFP and I still have a child-like side to me sometimes.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to guess FPs, but that's just me...


----------



## LittleFuryThings (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it's an Ne/Se thing. Perceivers in general seem more childlike to me, in a good way. Playful, light-hearted, creative. Less likely to be uptight/Type A or all about their egos like J types.


----------



## MaryJane42069 (Jun 16, 2013)

Funny how everyone writes their personality type. 
And it's true.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

yannibos said:


> INFPs.
> 
> I'd say INTJs are the furthest thing from child-like. I cannot tell you how many times I look at people and think 'grow the hell up.'


It was only a matter of time. :happy:


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I think the majority of people are children deep down. When you actually think about some people's words and actions, you realized they'd be more fit coming from a 12-14 year old.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd say P's in general tend to be more light hearted and less serious, the one exception being ESTP's, who just want to sell you shit >.<


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

The Jung ones.


----------



## Castruccio (Sep 14, 2012)

yannibos said:


> INFPs.
> 
> I'd say INTJs are the furthest thing from child-like. I cannot tell you how many times I look at people and think 'grow the hell up.'


IDK, we can be emotionally immature, which could probably manifest itself in child-like behaviors. I probably seem child-like when i'm watching The Princess Bride in my footie pajamas, while playing with my ninja turtle action figures.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Everyone's got their own definition for inner child that fits with what they believe their primary, natural inclinations are. So, it seems like everyone would think their type is the inner child type.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l think Se doms seem to mature more accordingly. l don't see naivete so much there, maybe poor decision making.

l would agree with INFPs as most but l've seen the Fi in INTJs pretty clearly.

Then, NTPs. Maybe the lower order Fe in combination with Ne.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

So far, I vote xNTPs. It seems to me like we never really lose that child-like wonder.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Strong Fi.
I noticed a lot of them tend to live by their own rules. They can get really upset if they are forced to follow a standard they do not want. My INFP friends are like that sometimes. It can come off childish, especially when it starts inconveniencing other people.
Strong connection to inner child?
Hmm...I think that could be just anyone can be child-like. Maybe not Js (Te doms don't fit this. Fe sometimes too).

Edit: Cherishing your inner child is important. I hope I never lose my child-like enthusiasm and curiosity. What a sad world to live in. All work and no play.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Err, I misspoke. We definitely aren't the least child-like. I'd say ISTJs are even less childlike than we.


----------



## Griffith (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm the least childlike person I know.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

I can be pretty childlike sometimes, particularly when I'm enthusiastic about something.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

ENFPs

Ne - childlike wonder and curiosity and randomness
Fi - raw emotions


----------



## incorporeality (Apr 3, 2013)

what is child-like, but not child?

This guy<---

but only mostly...

i like nf's childlikeness the best i think. <3


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

rawrmosher said:


> I'd say P's in general tend to be more light hearted and less serious, the one exception being ESTP's, who just want to sell you shit >.<



I'll have you know that I sell excellent shit! :tongue:


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not sure - I think I'm an INTJ (still trying to figure it out) and I'm such a kid.
Disney movies and candy! ^_^


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

monemi said:


> I'll have you know that I sell excellent shit! :tongue:


Never doubted it ahahaha xD


----------

